# Jonsered CC2128 thoughts?



## ANewSawyer (Aug 27, 2015)

The local tractor supply store has this on year end markdown for $200. It is regularly about $260. Solid driveshaft with a clutch for running blades. Bicycle handle bars. 28CC Clamshell engine but I guess as long as the stock porting is good, that isn't a problem. I am assuming it shares the block with Husqvarna consumer grade trimmers IE: 128LD. I do have my Shindaiwa T-25 but I haven't had time to chase down the air leak yet. I wasn't planning to buy the Jonsered because I already have the T-25 and the excellent Husky 525LS. But I have been doing between two and three hours a week of area clearing for my "trimming". I can't really call it trimming because I am often cleaning up tall grass. BTW, with a healthy muffler mod, the 525LS is very, very powerful. And it is quite light so the weight isn't bothering me. But the back and forth motion has been bothering my left side chest muscle. Sometimes the right side a little bit too. I know, I know, I should just man up and get used to it. But it ain't fun when your pectoral muscle cramps on you. Mainly, I am thinking that the bicycle handle bars would spread the strain of the movement between my arms.


----------



## catbuster (Aug 27, 2015)

Dude, you're using it three hours a week. If it has enough power to do the job, get if if you like it. It is not this hard to pick a brush cutter. You've been at it for a year. Do you have any idea how much work you could have done if you had just picked a machine and started doing work?


----------

